# My HID collections



## tanasit (Oct 12, 2006)

They are: 

*MAG Mini Hid, Mag Hid 8AA, MicroFire K500R, NexTorch, Wolf Eyes Dragon I, Micro Fire K2000R and AmondoTech.*

*




*

*The beam shot may look dim (somewhat under exposed) but believe me, it's just like a sport complex at night.*
*



*
*Pictured with their battery housingsexcept the NexTorch)*
*



*


----------



## FlashInThePan (Oct 12, 2006)

That's really a beautiful collection, tanasit! I'll know who to come to when I have questions about purchasing my first HID!

Until then, the most important question is: which is your favorite?

- FITP


----------



## Concept (Oct 12, 2006)

No don't start me on HID I can't afford it. Nice lights, did you scorch your wall?


----------



## tanasit (Oct 12, 2006)

No doubt, it's the Mini Hid from Mac. Unsurpassed workmanship (almost like a piece of jewery) and joy to use and play with. The adjustable beam is better than most other 10W's in terms of color and throw (except the MAG Hid 8AA that has whiter beam). Easy to use, unlike those with lithium packs that you have to remove, then turn it ON and put it on the charger, once full you have to remember to turn it off (rear clicky) before put it back on. Many times when I tired to install the pack, in stead I change the beam angle! BTW, the Nextorch has no regular (A123) battery housing, so not sure what to do when the pack went south!

I was so impressed with Mac's creations that I ordered 2 more from him. Also MAc's creation parts are easier to find, especially the bulbs.
MAC = :rock: 




FlashInThePan said:


> That's really a beautiful collection, tanasit! I'll know who to come to when I have questions about purchasing my first HID!
> 
> Until then, the most important question is: which is your favorite?
> 
> - FITP


----------



## tanasit (Oct 12, 2006)

The photo session took about 20 minutes and the wall was fine but while I was putting them back, I accidently touch the head of one of those and it's still OUCHHH even after minutes after OFF.  





Concept said:


> No don't start me on HID I can't afford it. Nice lights, did you scorch your wall?


----------



## missionaryman (Oct 13, 2006)

as they say back home Astokalo vre file!
that's a great collection.


----------



## skalomax (Oct 13, 2006)

Very Awesome Indeed!

Whats my Wolf-Eyes Doing There?  

Heheh... Very Nice!


----------



## chesterqw (Oct 14, 2006)

were you wearing sun glasses while taking that picture? i guess if not, you will be seeing spots for days...

that picture is super under exposed.
1/125s
f/2.8
ISO 50

did you use a under exposed function or some sort of filter?


----------



## cy (Oct 14, 2006)

nice collection! 

but where's the cosco HID?


----------

